# Extended Warranty - Worth It?



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any thoughts on whether the BMW Platinum Extended Warranty is worth it? Based on my knowledge I am thinking not. It only covers breakdowns, not maintenance. There are some exclusions and it's $3800 for an additional 50k miles of coverage.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

IMO its case to case basis. I am making list of all maintenance activities that I will have to do after 50k miles. Also considering if its worth to have extended warranty(not maintenance) on parts that might fail before 100k miles. And then I will decide at 3.5yrs or 40k miles whether to go for it or not. Till now with 18k miles on odo I havent had any issues except for 1 RFT so with current situation I dont think I will opt for it but again it depends on how next 25k miles will be.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

We need to get good feedback from the folks with 09's. If they start seeing issues, it could be worthwhile.

$3800 for 50k is about $0.076/mile. But as you say it only covers breakdowns, not regularly scheduled maintenance.

We would need to get more data on typical types of breakdowns that would occur on the "D". Not hypothethetical but some actual cases to make an informed decision.

You can be sure that a Tranny repair would run at least $3800 on these cars.

Personally I would worry more about what will happen beyond 100k. In my case that will be in 6.666666 years!:rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I priced out a Gold warranty and it was something like a good $1k less than the Platinum price you are quoting. The Platinum for me would be a complete waste of money over the gold since looks like about the only added coverage I could use would be the radio. It does not take too many repairs to get well over $1k in bills when labor rates are over $100/hr and parts are at what they are at. I also priced out the extended maintenance, that is the one I am more debating on if it is really worth it. One of the site sponsors on this forum gave me the best pricing I could find.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

A work colleage of mine has a M3, perhaps a 2005 or 2006, out of warranty. He passed on the extended warranty which was quoted at $5800 at the time. I assume that was for 4years 50k beyond initial 50k.

This week his DSC system went out. He tried trouble shooting himself but finally relented and went to the dealer. It was just the pressure sensor, so they replaced the two in the back wheels. Cost him $500 in labor and I think another $200 or $250 in parts.

We probably need to put together some "most likely scenarios" of what could go wrong, what they would cost, and see if indeed the extended warranty/maintenance agreement is worth it.

Has anybody actually tried to put something like this together?

If not, I'll give it a try but need others collaboration with probable scenarios and costs.

So the question is: Is the extended maintenance for 4 more years/50k miles worth it or not?

Obviously BMW has done their homework in pricing this out, so they know (or at least think) they are making money on the deal.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

There are a few extended warranty options: powertrain plus, gold, and platinum. Each covers more parts over the prior. Then each can be bought in different year/miles but it is total years and miles since bought. Those are: 5 years/100k, 6 years/100k, 7 years/70k, and 7 years/100k. I think all that was different last year. I was quoted $4650 from the local dealer for the longest platinum offer, for less than that I could buy the 6 year gold AND the extended maintenance. The extended maintenance from the local dealer was an additional $2700. I am told as the cars get older these plans go up in price. 

It certainly is a gamble with any car. Given the problems I have had already then if I keep my car past 50k then it is a no brainer on the extended warranty. I am not sold on the maintenance v. cost at an independent shop but I worry that if something breaks the dealer will argue it is because of the independent shop and not honor the extended warranty. So I might very well just get both if keeping the car that long.


----------



## varanj_16 (Sep 8, 2010)

Can any of you folks help me out here - I just got this 07 328i - with 20k miles on it & I néed to buy a extended warranty this dec - I plan to run it till 85k - say another 2-3 years max - till now - thermostat has been replaced - general tasks like wiper changed - oil change etc has been done

Thinking - what will be the best and most efficient option for me to buy ?

Thanks


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> We need to get good feedback from the folks with 09's. If they start seeing issues, it could be worthwhile.
> 
> $3800 for 50k is about $0.076/mile. But as you say it only covers breakdowns, not regularly scheduled maintenance.
> 
> ...


Way more than $3,800. A remanufactured tranny per realoem.com ( http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=24_1016&hg=24&fg=05 ) will set you back at least $5,900, labor is probably in the $1,000 territory, and there is probably some transmission fluid and whatnot for another $500. And taxes if you live in a state that collects sales taxes....  An extended warranty is almost a requirement if you want peace-of-mind with these cars.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> There are a few extended warranty options: powertrain plus, gold, and platinum. Each covers more parts over the prior. Then each can be bought in different year/miles but it is total years and miles since bought. Those are: 5 years/100k, 6 years/100k, 7 years/70k, and 7 years/100k. I think all that was different last year. I was quoted $4650 from the local dealer for the longest platinum offer, for less than that I could buy the 6 year gold AND the extended maintenance. The extended maintenance from the local dealer was an additional $2700. I am told as the cars get older these plans go up in price.
> 
> It certainly is a gamble with any car. Given the problems I have had already then if I keep my car past 50k then it is a no brainer on the extended warranty. *I am not sold on the maintenance v. cost at an independent shop but I worry that if something breaks the dealer will argue it is because of the independent shop and not honor the extended warranty.* So I might very well just get both if keeping the car that long.


Meh. The dealer isn't making the warranty coverage decision. The extended warranty company is the one authorizing the repair. As long as you haven't skipped required service, who has provided the service is not material to the warranty company. If the dealer wants to be a d*ck about who you have taken the car to for service work, maybe it is time to find another dealer? :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You serving after all the crappy experiences, I am out of dealers to be trying unless I want to drive 150 or so miles. Plus isn't BMW the extended warranty company in this case? If so then not had the best of luck with them either.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> You serving after all the crappy experiences, I am out of dealers to be trying unless I want to drive 150 or so miles. Plus isn't BMW the extended warranty company in this case? If so then not had the best of luck with them either.


There are other extended warranty companies besides BMW. Even the BMW extended warranty coverage is not provided by BMW; it is some insurance company - check the fine print of the policy. Since the d is a garden variety E90 sedan other than the diesel engine, transmission and emissions control bits, even independent service shops can work on much of the car. If the indie shop has invested in the diagnostic computer(s), there is even more that they can do that doesn't require a dealer.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been told of one independent shop that supposeably has all the equipment. Not looked into it since I am about 40k away from ever needing one.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys,

To clarify there is an extended warranty 4yrs/50k, which would bring a new car to 8 yrs/100k, correct? That has a price, I think someone quoted $3,800.

Then there is an extended maintenence which is 2 yrs/100k, bringing the new car to 6 yrs/100k, all scheduled maintenence included (as defined by BMW) and they are showing an MSRP of $2,495 for the 335D.

So if I got this right, upgrading to a 8yr/100k warranty and a 6yr/100k extended maintenance program the cost is right around $6,295.

I'm having a hard time thinking that is really a good deal for anyone except maybe Snipe!

My personal experience is that most cheap cars hold together for about 7 years and 100k and then start to fall apart. I would not expect a typical BMW to start before that.

Again, I'll try to compile some actual numbers here, run out those oil changes and DEF refills to 100k, and maybe throw in a few hick-ups here and there, but $6295 for basically 4 years of additional warranty and 2 years of extended maintenance, seems a bit whack.

Am I alone in this thought pattern?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything I typed in my earlier post with years and miles data was based upon BMW literature I was holding in my hand at the time. It had no 8 year option and the costs I got for the plans that apply to my care were FAR below $6.3k. Read through the three warrantees they offer and what they cover. You pay a decent chunk more to get platinum over gold and for that you basically get your radio, entertainment, and navigation systems covered. I don't have navigation or entertainment systems so that plan really becomes pointless for me. 

For the price I was quoted I'd just have to have a few sensors go bad and I'd almost break even. My experience is most cars don't have a major problem until around 125-150k miles. However they do have small things happen prior to that and can add up. It is a gamble but for the prices I have been quoted it at least becomes something worth considering. If you are actually thinking about these then you should contact a few dealers for pricing once you decide which plan fits you because you will get different pricing and does not matter where you buy from.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

The warranty for Premium would only add the electronic entertainment, which like Snipe I have none (except a radio), so that is not worth much.

The three (3) Extended Warranties are the Power Train Plus, Gold and Premium. http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BMWUltimateProtection/ExtendedVehicleProtection.aspx I'm not sure what the quoted prices are, I recall it was offered to me when I purchased the car, I think it was in the $2,000 range, but that was just a guess. I'll have to review other posts to see what it is running. I just pulled the $3,800 from this post as I recall.

Powertrain is basically that, with Gold adding in a few more of the moving parts, fuel system, steering, suspension and more comprehensive electrical/electronic. It would seem like Gold would be the way to go as far as coverage, but at what price?

Found this posted earlier on another thread:

"Ok, so here are the retail prices for BMW extended warranty. You can lookup definitions and coverages/exclusions on the BMWUSA site or google.

Platinum 7/100 $3,900
Platinum 6/100 $3,380

Gold 7/100 $3,490
Gold 6/100 $3,040

Powertrain Plus 7/100 $2,390
Powertrain Plus 6/100 $2,120

Sales tax is additional.

I have heard that you can get discounts on these warranties, slight discounts, but none the less discount. BMWofBloomfield is a dealer in NJ can provide savings, he quoted me a price and it was better than local dealerships. I will also hold of till I get to 40K or so to decided if this is something that is worth investing in.

Vadim
PS Let us know if you have some good quotes from other places. Also, PLATINUM is pretty much close to what the first 50k warranty covers. "

So, these are not the +4 (total of 8) years shown on the website, so $3800 sounds about right. Maybe you can get it down to $3,500, so you are still talking about $7k for +2 (total of 6) years/100k miles for the extended maintenance and +4 (total of 8) years and 100k miles on the Extended Warranty.

Again, I'll try to break this down with some typical scenarios, see what the pros and cons are.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was quoted less than that for gold. I too was told something around $2k when I bought the at but opted out then. When I bought the car it was a different warranty offerring. BMW since has gone to this three category thing or I was explained something different when I bought the car and my Internet searches seem to show things did change. If you want to know who i got the best price from then pm me and I will send you his email but I got it off this website in te dealer section so it is easy enough to find as well.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Guys,
> 
> To clarify there is an extended warranty 4yrs/50k, which would bring a new car to 8 yrs/100k, correct? That has a price, I think someone quoted $3,800.
> 
> ...


 I have a 2009 with about 27K on it. I have had it in 3 times for SES. I am very seriously thinking about the extended warrenty becuase I have to believe that anything that goes wrong with this thing will cost at least a grand to repair.

Alos, looking at upgrading to 19inch tires, anyone out there done this yet?


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Other than some premature DEF refills, has anyone had any warranty problems with the d emission system yet? Has anyone even had to smog their d? 

I think I'll have to get my 335d smogged in 2011 or 2012 due to new California testing requirements (thanks to all the diesel truck owners, like my neighbor who has taken all the emission equipment off his chipped F250 diesel so he can get well over 20 mpg).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My car is up for state inspection this January but the test is just the ODBII plug in deal, which is the one that I read about one owner failing but that was supposed to be a one time fluke deal. I had a sensor go bad on my car but do not think it had anything to do with the emissions system since it is a sensor found apparently on all diesel BMWs made today.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

stan01 said:


> Other than some premature DEF refills, has anyone had any warranty problems with the d emission system yet? Has anyone even had to smog their d?
> 
> *I think I'll have to get my 335d smogged in 2011 or 2012 due to new California testing requirements* (thanks to all the diesel truck owners, like my neighbor who has taken all the emission equipment off his chipped F250 diesel so he can get well over 20 mpg).


The test cycle is 2 years from initial date of registration in California. Some news your neighbor may not like is if he gets on the throttle with his truck and the exhaust cloud is seen by the CHP or PD or Sheriff, that is cause for an immediate vehicle inspection. The state and many counties and cities are hurting for cash and would welcome the fines that result from catching a gross polluter who has intentionally removed the emission control equipment. :yikes:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You can remove a lot of that stuff and blow no more of a cloud that the thing does stone stock from the factory. Now removing that stuff and tossing a tune on there, that is when you get those black cloud creators that are so commonly found down here.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I stumbled upon one of my BMW invoices this morning and noticed when I had that sensor go bad that the labor bill for it was $250 plus the part. Did not see the sheet with the part but imagine it was around $150. Kind of backs up what I said earlier in this thread that does not take too many little things like sensors going bad to end up breaking even on the cost of an extended warranty. That of course assumes you use a dealer for work since an independent shop is bound to be much cheaper.


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

In General, insurance is for suckers. If you can afford 3800, i'm sure you can afford an unforseen repair. the only people insurance is good for are the companies selling it. not only are you out the 3800 and may never have to use it, but you are out the opportunity cost of what you could do or make with the 3800. just my opinion.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

How many years of additional coverage does it provide? IMO that's what's most important since I doubt many owners will be even close to 100k miles in 6 yrs.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I posted earlier the year/miles that you can get via the BMW one. Here is a link to the post:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5496993&postcount=6

The cost of the Gold coverage that I was looking at was a lot less than $3800


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> How many years of additional coverage does it provide? IMO that's what's most important since I doubt many owners will be even close to 100k miles in 6 yrs.


I can't speak for others, but I average about 25k miles per year. That's the whole reason I bought a diesel -- an engine that lasts and excellent mileage (the phenomenal torque was nice, too).

So for me, 50k miles of additional coverage amounts to another two years. My 2000 BMW 328Ci gave me only one major problem up to 100k, the fuel pump, which cost me about $800 to get fixed. I figure even if the 335d costs me 2-3 times as much I'll still come out ahead.

Thanks for the information, I think everyone will have to do their own analysis to determine if the warranty is right for them.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not understand "engine that lasts" so how long do gas motors last for you? I almost always get 250k miles out of gas motors and sell the cars because of problems unrelated to the engines. For example I sold my Accord with 284k miles on it and not a single issue with the engine but killed it's second transmission and just was not worth the cost to fix. I think most of the cars I have sold was because of transmissions not lasting.


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I do not understand "engine that lasts" so how long do gas motors last for you? I almost always get 250k miles out of gas motors and sell the cars because of problems unrelated to the engines. For example I sold my Accord with 284k miles on it and not a single issue with the engine but killed it's second transmission and just was not worth the cost to fix. I think most of the cars I have sold was because of transmissions not lasting.


You're right, I haven't seen a car with real engine problems before 150k miles since the 80s (a Chevette). I expect to keep cars about 10 years on average. Based on my current driving profile, that means about 250k miles, so probably a gasoline engine would have been fine. But if my profile changes and I'm closer to 300k miles... well... let's just say I don't know anyone who has taken a gasoline engine that far, but I do know someone who has done it with a diesel (truck).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

But the people with gas cars that got rid of them before ever getting to 300k, did they have engine issues when they did get rid of them? My accord that I mentioned had zero issues and bet could have gotten another 100k on the motor and I actually was horrible about oil changes on that car for well over 100k miles. The way I looked at it was something else on the car will break and force me to sell long before the motor and sure enough I was right. I have known a number of Toyotas that got over 300k miles before they were sold and don't recall any because of any engine issues My coworker for example sold her Toyota mini van with 340k miles because transmission issues and a bunch of exterior and interior issues. Then the same coworker has a Toyota truck with around 270k miles that she let's the kids drive, it actually has no issues beyond exterior. I have had a couple of mid 80s German gas powered cars that had upwards of 300k miles on them and only one had an engine issue(blow by). But what always hits my pocket book as the cars age is all sorts of other things that break and cost a ton to get fixed. Even my current diesel truck is that way, spend $2-3k on yearly repairs plus around $2k on maintenance.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the idea of extending the warranty on a car as complex as an e90. In my experience, it's not things like engines that get you... it's unexpected but very expensive items like air conditioner evaporators or climate control systems or windshield wiper motors, ABS controllers etc. that can get you with some big-time repair bills.

I just wonder... what happens if you sign up for one of these extended warranties... and the car gets totaled in an accident before the extended warranty kicks in or even after it kicks in and has some time left? Do you get a pro-rated refund, or are you out of luck?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I seem to recall that question coming up somewhere on here when I was searching warranty threads but can't remember what the response was.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I believe you are SOL if the car is totalled - which is why you should wait until near the end of the standard warranty before buying extended coverage.

At ~20K miles per year, I will take my chances unless I hear about a lot of high cost 335d problems before I get to 50K.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

As I understand it the older the car gets the more the warranty costs. My one sensor problem on my car would have cost me about 1/4 of what an extended warranty from BMW would cost me. That does not take too many problems for it to pay itself off, assuming I kept using the dealer for service.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> As I understand it the older the car gets the more the warranty costs. My one sensor problem on my car would have cost me about 1/4 of what an extended warranty from BMW would cost me. That does not take too many problems for it to pay itself off, assuming *I kept using the dealer for service*.


Thats the key. If you feel comfortable to go to dealer after 4yr/50k miles then extended plans are definitely for you. In my area indy mechanics take better care of your car so I wouldnt even go to dealer after 50k miles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My experience with BMW dealers would lean to agree with you although I have no experience with independent BMW mechanics. My wifes coworker did recommend one to me that he found after getting fed up with all the BMW dealers in town. My experience with a particular Mercedes dealership and a particular ford dealership v. independents for those would not agree with you. I think the extended maintenance plan is too much although if maintenance costs near what it does on my truck then what has been quoted to me on that actually would not be too bad.


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> But the people with gas cars that got rid of them before ever getting to 300k, did they have engine issues when they did get rid of them? My accord that I mentioned had zero issues and bet could have gotten another 100k on the motor and I actually was horrible about oil changes on that car for well over 100k miles. The way I looked at it was something else on the car will break and force me to sell long before the motor and sure enough I was right. I have known a number of Toyotas that got over 300k miles before they were sold and don't recall any because of any engine issues My coworker for example sold her Toyota mini van with 340k miles because transmission issues and a bunch of exterior and interior issues. Then the same coworker has a Toyota truck with around 270k miles that she let's the kids drive, it actually has no issues beyond exterior. I have had a couple of mid 80s German gas powered cars that had upwards of 300k miles on them and only one had an engine issue(blow by). But what always hits my pocket book as the cars age is all sorts of other things that break and cost a ton to get fixed. Even my current diesel truck is that way, spend $2-3k on yearly repairs plus around $2k on maintenance.


I don't think any of the folks I know with high mileage gasoline cars had specific engine issues. I do know some of them said that the engine was consuming oil, so they had to put in a quart or so between oil changes. This may be an indicator of impending engine trouble.

It is my understanding that diesel engines are built tougher to withstand the pressure of the combustion cycle, and that diesel fuel is a natural lubricant, keeping engine parts from wearing out as fast. That's mostly what I was basing my statement about an "engine that lasts" on.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Thats the key. If you feel comfortable to go to dealer after 4yr/50k miles then extended plans are definitely for you. In my area indy mechanics take better care of your car so I wouldnt even go to dealer after 50k miles.





Snipe656 said:


> My experience with BMW dealers would lean to agree with you although I have no experience with independent BMW mechanics. My wifes coworker did recommend one to me that he found after getting fed up with all the BMW dealers in town. My experience with a particular Mercedes dealership and a particular ford dealership v. independents for those would not agree with you. I think the extended maintenance plan is too much although if maintenance costs near what it does on my truck then what has been quoted to me on that actually would not be too bad.


The non-BMW branded extended warranty policies provide for repairs to be performed by independent repair facilities. Given the expense of replacing parts that may fail (transmission is around $7,000, for example), not getting an extended warranty policy (especially one that provides for repairs made by independent repair shops to be covered) would seem to be a huge roll of the dice.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

pogopop77 said:


> I don't think any of the folks I know with high mileage gasoline cars had specific engine issues. I do know some of them said that the engine was consuming oil, so they had to put in a quart or so between oil changes. This may be an indicator of impending engine trouble.
> 
> It is my understanding that diesel engines are built tougher to withstand the pressure of the combustion cycle, and that diesel fuel is a natural lubricant, keeping engine parts from wearing out as fast. That's mostly what I was basing my statement about an "engine that lasts" on.


Would be interesting to know if they were consuming oil or leaking it. But regardless my experience keeps being that engines are the least of my worries in regards to lasting long periods of time(miles). Regardless of it being gas or diesel. Diesel has proven to cost me more in maintenance for the long run.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> The non-BMW branded extended warranty policies provide for repairs to be performed by independent repair facilities. Given the expense of replacing parts that may fail (transmission is around $7,000, for example), not getting an extended warranty policy (especially one that provides for repairs made by independent repair shops to be covered) would seem to be a huge roll of the dice.


How many people with any modern car have lost a transmission before 100k miles? I only know a handful and they all beat the snot out of their vehicles and were modified for a good bit more power. I still think it is a roll of the dice though.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> The non-BMW branded extended warranty policies provide for repairs to be performed by independent repair facilities. Given the expense of replacing parts that may fail (transmission is around $7,000, for example), not getting an extended warranty policy (especially one that provides for repairs made by independent repair shops to be covered) would seem to be a huge roll of the dice.


Transmission can fail at any point before 100k or after 100k. Unless there are known issues like HPFP in 335i I dont see a reason to get BMW warranty. You pay 2k+ for warranty for 2yrs/50k miles and then you want to keep car more and you spend another 2-3k on external warranty. Instead I would prefer to save like 100 bucks per month or take external insurance with local indy.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maintenance is separate regardless of which warranty level you pick. Meaning if you got gold then you still don't get the maintenance. If you want maintenance as well then it is more money. From what I recall the extended maintenance plan was about the same cost as the gold when I got the quote. 

I am on my phone right now but will try to remember to dig up the link for you later.


----------



## varanj_16 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks snipe  
Yeah agree maintainence is separate


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is the section and if you do a search via the threads in there you should see some common dealers on here that people go to for extended warranty and/or maintenance plan costs:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=20

I'd have to go through my email to dig up the one I contacted who gave me the best pricing v. the ones I had called outside of anything in these forums. PM me for that, if you want it. Regardless when I looked into it for my 2009 the Gold packages were not going to cost me anywhere near $3000 but a Gold package and a Maintenance package were going to cost me some over that. From what I can tell the pricing is based upon some grouping that your car falls into. I think that grouping is based upon the year and model of the car, but not 100% certain, might just be based on model. I have been told the longer you wait the more it ends up costing but that maybe is just because the plans go up every year and nothing to do with age of our cars.

In regards to the warranty packages, when I looked into them I found from BMW you have three package levels to pick from and then you have four different year/miles options to pick from. So really there are a total of 12 different extended warranties you could buy from BMW but just 1 extended maintenance package from what I can tell. This is what I had typed out in a prior post about the different packages and options from BMW:



> There are a few extended warranty options: powertrain plus, gold, and platinum. Each covers more parts over the prior. Then each can be bought in different year/miles but it is total years and miles since bought. Those are: 5 years/100k, 6 years/100k, 7 years/70k, and 7 years/100k.


----------



## varanj_16 (Sep 8, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Here is the section and if you do a search via the threads in there you should see some common dealers on here that people go to for extended warranty and/or maintenance plan costs:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=20
> 
> ...


Thanks snipe - just sent u a MSG as well


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

That is correct, there were three levels of extended warranty. I think we all agree that the gold was a waste as it only added in the DVD and Radio, electronics stuff.

And the extended maintenance is of course separate as well. I was talking more about combining the two, getting both the extended warranty and the extended maintenance which would basically keep you whole as the standard 4 yr/50k miles the cars come with, adding 2 more years and 50k miles bringing your BMW Ultimate Drive enjoyment to 6 years/100k miles!:thumbup:

Again, I'll try to put something together when I get some free time. I too am very curious, but to be honest I almost never buy an extended warranty on anything and I can't seem to recall wishing I had.

This could be an exception.

Isn't there a website that actually tracks the costs to maintain a particular make/model vehicle and even some sort of track record of maintenance problems?:dunno: Something like JD Powers?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually I was expecting to put only about 12k miles per year but so far this first year I am over 16k. So I will reach 50k in about 3 years, so the 6 yr/100k would actually fit me well based on my driving habits.

To be honest I would be more concerned about Tranny problems with this car, as I am certain those will be expensive and I doubt your typical Transmission repair shops (AAMCO, COTTMAN) would know where to begin, so I would want it to go back to BMW.

Then I would be concerned with the fuel handling and injection equipment (FIE), mainly based on the high technology employed.

Then I would worry some about the emission control stuff, urea injection, catalytic converter, sensors, metering pumps, etc..., again not something Joe Mechanic will have much experience with.

Finally it would be any of the electronics, OBC, etc....

I would be least worried about the engine itself.

I'm actually starting to talk myself into doing the deal!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Platinum is the one I think is a waste. Although if you have some of the options on your car that it covers then maybe it is good for you. There are ZF transmission specialists put there, talked to a few for my older one and by the time these transmissions need rebuilds then they probably will be up to speed on them. I think the extended maintenance is probably a rip off for what most places are charging for that package. I however have not actually ran the maintenance costs from both a dealer and indy shop.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

As someone who's in the business (not selling extended warranties, but analyzing the financial results of the companies that actually underwrite the warranties), I can tell you that, on average, you'll get back less than 50% of your initial warranty cost. The balance covers overhead (small) and profit (big, for both the underwriter and the dealer). I'm not saying you should never buy one, especially if a large repair bill would create a financial hardship, but they're not a very good investment.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

TXPearl said:


> As someone who's in the business (not selling extended warranties, but analyzing the financial results of the companies that actually underwrite the warranties), I can tell you that, on average, you'll get back less than 50% of your initial warranty cost. The balance covers overhead (small) and profit (big, for both the underwriter and the dealer). I'm not saying you should never buy one, especially if a large repair bill would create a financial hardship, but they're not a very good investment.


Your statement may very well be true when spread over the entire universe of cars. But that is why people purchase extended warranty insurance policies - for peace-of-mind. I could eat the cost of a $7,000 transmission failure, but I would be really pissed if I knew that by spending $3,500, I could have avoided the hit for the transmission failure. And since the policy covers other things on the car that will be on the same expense magnitude as a transmission if they fail, there is even more incentive (for me at least) to buy an extended warranty on the car. I might have a different opinion if I hadn't had an experience where the extended warranty more than paid for itself.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

TXPearl said:


> As someone who's in the business (not selling extended warranties, but analyzing the financial results of the companies that actually underwrite the warranties), I can tell you that, on average, you'll get back less than 50% of your initial warranty cost. The balance covers overhead (small) and profit (big, for both the underwriter and the dealer). I'm not saying you should never buy one, especially if a large repair bill would create a financial hardship, but they're not a very good investment.


Like you I am in the "insurance" business. I'm a risk enginer, so have to evaluate what is the worst case scenario (Estimated Maximum Loss or EML) for a particular enterprise (oil refinery, power plant, heavy industry), and then I have to also consider what would be the most likely loss to occur, we call this the PML (Probable Maximum Loss) and then we have the NLE (Normal Loss Expectancy), which is usually where we want our deductible to be just above.

I think we can all agree that insurance of any type is a bad investment, from a probability perspective, but as we say "you don't need insurance until you need it"!

I hope to work up some sort of basic analysis to help those of us that are debating this subject.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Most "real" insurance covers the type of loss that otherwise could not be financially absorbed by the individual or the enterprise. For example, your house burning completely down, or a massive oil refinery explosion. Auto warranties do not fit this very well - a $7,000 transmission replacement, while a painful expense, is manageable for most people driving a BMW (if not, perhaps one should consider a more economical ride). And to avoid this exposure, you have to pay about half that amount up front, even though you'll likely never have this size of a repair expense. I say you'd be better off taking the warranty premium and putting in your own "insurance" account from which to pay any future repair costs. 

At the risk of taking this thread further off-topic, this is the problem with our health insurance system. It covers too much of the small stuff that people should be paying out of pocket. And when people are spending someone else's money....

But that's a discussion for a different forum.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not know the details of it but I know someone who had a Mitsubishi SUV a few years back and the transmission went out in it. His auto insurance actually paid for the replacement transmission in that thing. It was not even some new vehicle, pretty used when he got it but no idea the specifics of, heck I am lucky to remember the brand and that it was an SUV at this point. The first time my old Accord lost its transmission, he was telling me about what he did and how he did it but I failed to look into it at all for myself.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

TXPearl said:


> Most "real" insurance covers the type of loss that otherwise could not be financially absorbed by the individual or the enterprise. For example, your house burning completely down, or a massive oil refinery explosion. Auto warranties do not fit this very well - a $7,000 transmission replacement, while a painful expense, is manageable for most people driving a BMW (if not, perhaps one should consider a more economical ride). And to avoid this exposure, you have to pay about half that amount up front, *even though you'll likely never have this size of a repair expense.* I say you'd be better off taking the warranty premium and putting in your own "insurance" account from which to pay any future repair costs.
> 
> At the risk of taking this thread further off-topic, this is the problem with our health insurance system. It covers too much of the small stuff that people should be paying out of pocket. And when people are spending someone else's money....
> 
> But that's a discussion for a different forum.


That is where we will have to disagree. Especially on transmissions that are filled with 'lifetime' fluid. Lifetime fluid is a fairy tale. With the d, my plan is to keep the car until it is costing me more than combined (operating plus acquisition) payments on a replacement car. An extended warranty (especially one that covers an additional 7 years or 120,000 miles from expiration of the factory warranty) seems like a reasonable way to extend the point where I have to replace the d.


----------



## porkchop1221 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm also considering the BMW extended warranty but I'm curious what is excluded. I'm waiting for my dealer to send me a contract so I can read it first.

I bought an non-dealer warranty from Warranty Direct for my VW. I thought I was going to keep that car forever, but circumstances change. We are now expecting our first child and a baby seat will not fit in the back of the R32.

The VW dealer price was similar to the the aftermarket company's but the MAIN difference was that the dealer coverage did NOT cover normal wear and tear items that fail and the aftermarket company did. 

I hope to keep my X5d for a very long time but am unsure about purchasing another extended warranty. I'm still considering it but I have questions about the BMW warranty.

I have no idea what the BMW warranty will/won't cover, but I did get another quote from WD and the cost is again in the 3500 range for Platinum Coverage, 0 deductible, 7/100k, covering almost everything except brake pads and other consumables. They will refund your money if you decide to cancel (prorated of course). I'm not sure if the dealer warranty will do that.

Anyway that has bought one know about the exclusions etc?

ALSO, I'm considering the tire warranty. Any thought/pricing about that?

Thanks.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Price of my extended platinum 7 years, 70,000 mile warranty: $2548. Price of the 5 year tire and wheel package: $1195.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would look at the warranty as more than just protection against a single catastrophic failure such as a transmission. Most of us probably could afford to replace a faulty transmission... but add on a couple of extra pricy failures like an AC compressor or an ECU or a turbocharger (and let's not forget that our 335d's have two of them), and suddenly that extended warranty looks mighty attractive.

--Phil


----------



## snakes1021 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just bought mine. it says 5years 60k miles. platinum. warranty starts the day you purchase the warranty not the car. the price goes up based on milage on the car when you purchase the warranty, so the sooner you buy it the cheaper it will be. you have to pass a vehicle inspection to qualify for it. 

ill get the brochure and post whats covered and what not.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Is 5yr 60k in lieu of the standard 4yr 50k? Or in addition to?

I thought the max you could get was 6 yrs 100k.

At my rate of driving miles, 18k/yr, I'll reach 50k in just about 3 yrs, so am very interested in adding 2 more yrs beyond the 4 yrs.

I'll have to start getting some quotes.


----------



## snakes1021 (Jan 7, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Is 5yr 60k in lieu of the standard 4yr 50k? Or in addition to?
> 
> I thought the max you could get was 6 yrs 100k.
> 
> ...


They offered me 2/24 3/36, 4/48, 5/60. I went for the 5 cost 4.5k the warranty starts on the date of purchase it does not add to the factory warranty. how ever you can purchase it in advance and have it pick up when the factory warr. dies. the sooner you buy it the cheaper it is.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snakes, again, is this cummulative miles and yrs or added to the standard 4yr/50k?

I doubt seriously you could add 5 or 6 more years to the base 4 yrs.

Why would you buy a 5/60, which adds only 1 yr/10k to the base for $4.5k? :dunno:That makes no sense to me.


----------



## snakes1021 (Jan 7, 2011)

depends on when you purchase. my 335i had 55k out of warranty. wen to the dealer. they inspected the car pulled soem stuff in the computer said i was good and gave me options^ my 335 is an 07 this warranty takes me out to 2015 or 120k


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> IMO its case to case basis. I am making list of all maintenance activities that I will have to do after 50k miles. Also considering if its worth to have extended warranty(not maintenance) on parts that might fail before 100k miles. And then I will decide at 3.5yrs or 40k miles whether to go for it or not. Till now with 18k miles on odo I havent had any issues except for 1 RFT so with current situation I dont think I will opt for it but again it depends on how next 25k miles will be.


+1 agree


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

snakes1021 said:


> They offered me 2/24 3/36, 4/48, 5/60. I went for the 5 cost 4.5k the warranty starts on the date of purchase it does not add to the factory warranty. how ever you can purchase it in advance and have it pick up when the factory warr. dies. the sooner you buy it the cheaper it is.


Were those actual BMW warranties or something just through that dealership and a 3rd party? Those do not line up at all with what all the BMW dealerships told me when I looked into this awhile back. I do know though that BMW changes this pretty often because when I bought my car the extended warranties from BMW were completely different than when I looked into them later.


----------



## snakes1021 (Jan 7, 2011)

warranty sold through bmw is fidelity warranty services(atleast here it is). here is the coverage offered to me. The next level of coverage includes all previous levels

POWER TRAIN=
ENGINE: everything attached if you pull the enine out. 

TRANSMISSION/transaxle/transfer case: everything but clutch and assoc. components 

DRIVE AXLES: diff, housings, all internal lubricated parts and gaskets.

SILVER=^+ 
STEERING: steering gear housing all internal parts, power steering pump and all parts even brackets 

BRAKES: master cyl., vac. or hyd. brake booster,hyd lines, hoses, fittings brake pedal apply pin, seals and gaskets(ABS not covered)

AC: condenser; compressor; evaporator; orface/expansion; seals and gaskets

FRONT SUSP.; upper and lower control arms, shafts and bushings; struts, housing and cartrige; spindle/steering knuckle and spindle 

ELECTRICAL: alt housing and all internal pts; moutning brackets; voltage reg; starter motor housing and all internal

GOLD=^^+
ENGINE: oil pan; valve , timing and side covers; thermostat housing; water pup pulley; engine mounts; harmonic balancer;flex plate/flywheel and ring gear 

TRANSMISSION: oil pan; detent cable; kick down link; TVI/throttle cable;vacuum modulator;transmission mounts 

DRIVE AXLES: CV joints; slip joint; fnt wheel drive axels/half shafts and wheel bearings; u joints; couplings; flex disc; prop shafts; center support bearings.

STEERING: tie rods, idler and pitman arm, center/drag link, coupling and shaft; cooler lines

BRAKES: compensator/ proportioning valve; metering valve; calipers, pistons, seal and dust boot; wheel cylinder, cups, seals, spring and dust boots; backing plate;brake adjusters; brake pedal, lever, pivot; parking brake cable; ABS component parts not covered in previous.

AC: accumulator; receiver drier; automatic temperature control programmer; clutch including coil, disc, pulley; control cables; cut off switch; serpentine belt tensioner, bearing and pulley.

FRONT SUSP: wheel bearings; ball joints and bushings; stabilizer bar, links, bushings; torsion bar, mounts and bushings; track bar, links and bushings.

ELECTRICAL: wiper motors, transmission and linkage; power window motor; window regulators; power sea motors; steering column multifunction switch and individual switches for head lights, turn signal, dimmer, wiper, washer and speed control; mirror motor switch; brake light switch; neutral safety switch; glove box light switch; courtesy light switch; cooling fan relay; air control solenoid; air regulator valve; I.A.C. motor; electronic ignition coil; throttle position sensor; vehicle speed sensor; M.A.P. sensor; knock sensor and barometric pressure sensor.

GOLD PLUS=^^^+
COOLING: radiator, mounting brackets and coolant recovery tank; fan clutch, fan blades and motor; fan shroud; heater core; transmission cooler.

FUEL: lines; pressure regulator; level sending unit; fuel injectors and seals; injection pump; ESC systems; injection control components, throttle body assy, cut off valve, fuel fail, fuel distributor, trigger contacts, cold start valve, fuel injection valve, fuel accumulator; tank; tank door latch; tank filler neck and "O" ring.

AC: compressor mounting brackets; idler pulley and bearings; blower motor

STEERING: tilt and telescoping mechanism.

FRONT SUSP: springs, seats and bushings, electronic level control components including bags.

REAR SUSP: upper and lower control arms, shafts and bushings; upper and lower ball joints; struts housing and cartridge; wheel bearings; spindle steering knuckle and spindle supports; springs, seats and bushings; track bars links and bushings; electronic level control components including bags; stabilizer bar, links and bushings.

ELECTRICAL: cruise control module, servo, cables and switches; instrument cluster including all gauges; warning indicators alarm; electronic entry sys. including remote entry receiver, sender and module; door lock actuators; mirror motor; window switch;lock switch; ear defogger; horn and relay; convertible top motor; sunroof motor; electrical headlamp motor; power trunk release motor, switch and solenoid; electronic control modules including body control module, electronic control unit, power train control module, transmission control module; electronic throttle control module; crank angle sensor; cam position sensor; throttle position motor; fuel pulse damper; wide open throttle switch; thermo time switch; fuel pump relay; automatic temperature control sensor; ride hight sensor and relay; O2 sensor; coolant temperature sensor; OEM radio/graphic EQ, CD player.

PLATINUM=^^^^ then goes on to say covers everything except:

THE FOLLOWING PARTS ARE EXCLUDED:
brake linings, brake drums, and rotors, pads, clutch components, airbags, solar powered devices, hinges, glass, lenses, sealed beams, body parts and/panels, trim moldings, door handles, lock cylinders, tires, wheels, batteries, light bulbs, upholstery, paint, bright metal. freeze plugs, heater and radiator hoses, exhaust system, shock absorbers, audio,security or other systems not factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing, constant joint BOOTs, safety restraint systems, cellular phones, electronic transmitting devices( except those listed under gold or gold plus) radar detectors, near object avoidance systems and all laser radar cruise control components, vinyl and convertible tops. 

ADDITIONAL BENEFITS: 
RENTAL coverage up to $35 per day for 10 days

TOWING coverage up to $75 per brake down

TRAVEL coverage if you are more than 100 miles from home when you break down up to 75 dollars per day up to 375 per occurrence for food and lodging

FLUIDS coverage required fluids/air conditioner gases in conjunction with covered repairs.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I looked into these, which was just 3-4 months ago the BMW one had Powertrain Plus, Gold and Platinum. This was the one sold through all BMW dealers, so why I just refer to it as the "BMW one" but I am sure had I looked more into it that it actually was backed by some other company. I checked a number of dealers, most not even in Texas, for pricing on this warranty, so basically it was the common place one at the time offered via BMW. If I had bought it from a BMW dealer out of Maine it could still be used at a dealership in Texas without waiting extended periods of time kind of like how those wheel/tire warranties are that dealers sell and when you try to use it at a dealership other than where you bought the warranty from. You also did not have to get the car inspected to get one but you could also not buy one past something like 48k miles and X amount of months since the car was sold new. The descriptions of the Platinum were not like yours either, it was more like "covers everything Gold does plus X,Y,Z" and X,Y,Z was not a big list either.

I actually still have the BMW brochure that I picked up at a local dealership that explains the warranties, it matched what was on BMWs website at the time. Think it is floating around the dash of my truck. So can't help but wonder if they have yet again changed how the warranties are or if you got something completely different. I know when I purchased my car around October of 2009 that the warranties were completely different than when I looked into them 3-4 months ago. I am still undecided about if I will keep my car long enough to bother getting one of these.


----------



## snakes1021 (Jan 7, 2011)

my brochure only says what i posted about platinum its covers all previous and and everything with the exceptions of what i listed. im sure warranty companies change they're coverage all the time. the warranty info all went through BMWs system, so im guessing BMW has a contract with the company providing the warranty. or there would have been other things in play like phone calls to the warranty company and it would not have required BMW to do an inspection.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Any 335d owners out there that have purchased an extended warranty from a BMW dealer? Please send me a PM with how much you paid and from whom your purchased? I'm not ready to buy but I am curious what folks are paying and where they are buying from. Thanks.


----------



## md20 (Jul 5, 2011)

Based on my experience with my 7 series, I would recommend getting the warranty. Valve cover gaskets need to be replaced due to leaking $2200, Lower control arms $1800, DSC thumping issue $2300, Steering column won't go up and down or in and out $1200. Sensor mat on the seat for seat belt is out and no price on that yet, TPM sensors and $1400. The car had 61,000 miles on it and was 6 years old when all this occurred. I don't have the warranty. Needless to say, I have only fixed a couple of the items (TPM and lower control arms). If I had the extended warranty, all of these items would have been covered.

Last time I make that mistake. A BMW is a VERY expensive car to fix.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My neighbor just traded in his 325 because it was costing too much. I know one of the expensive items was lower control arm related. But some of the others I think were more routine like tires. Regardless of what all they were he said he plans to never own another BMW outside of warranty due to cost of repairs. I guess his 330 is still under warranty since he still has it.


----------



## md20 (Jul 5, 2011)

Maintenance on BMW's can get expensive. Tires aren't so bad, but a brake job with new rotors can set you back a pretty penny which is another reason why I am getting rid of mine shortly. I might still get another 7 series, but if I do I will always keep it under the warranty plan.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

More I think about it, brakes and a windshield were some other items he mentioned. I thought at the time it seemed strange to gripe about tires and glass since neither never were covered under a warranty.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

md20 said:


> Maintenance on BMW's can get expensive. Tires aren't so bad, but a brake job with new rotors can set you back a pretty penny which is another reason why I am getting rid of mine shortly. I might still get another 7 series, but if I do I will always keep it under the warranty plan.


I am astounded by the extent of the raping that owners tolerate...

I can change front pads and rotors in an hour for $400 or so. Less if I go aftermarket. Add a half hour and I do the oil, filter and micro filter....

People spend tens of thousands, and keep paying monthly payments over fear of 'repair and maintenance'. I actually think that BMW likes when inflated repair and maintenance perceptions drive customers to buy new cars....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have always been under the impression that dealers make their money off service/repairs much more so than selling cars. Although with that said I know a lady who has an X3 just out of it's 100k warranty and the dealer told her to just buy a newer car due to her fears of repair costs. Not sure why she has the fear since her repair costs at the time were just a few hundred dollars. But she like many just goes to the dealer for anything instead of cheaper solutions such as an independent shop. 


Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Time to revive thread. I am at 40K/3.5yrs mark. I personally didnt have any problems. But being on this forums there are couple of things which are pushing me to get warranty: Transmission cost in case of failure, carbon build up and various emissions issues.
Quote from site sponsor for Platinum is around 3700 for 7yr/100k miles. I am also looking into other 3rd party insurances. Researching on AAA Extended Warranty http://www.southernnewengland.aaa.com/sne/loans/extended-warranty.php any thoughts? Can someone provide link of emissions warranty 7/70 and which states are covered?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Time to revive thread. I am at 40K/3.5yrs mark. I personally didnt have any problems. But being on this forums there are couple of things which are pushing me to get warranty: Transmission cost in case of failure, carbon build up and various emissions issues.
> Quote from site sponsor for Platinum is around 3700 for 7yr/100k miles. I am also looking into other 3rd party insurances. Researching on AAA Extended Warranty http://www.southernnewengland.aaa.com/sne/loans/extended-warranty.php any thoughts? *Can someone provide link of emissions warranty 7/70 and which states are covered?*


Here is one URL: http://www.epa.gov/otaq//consumer/warr95fs.txt


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

The BMW platninum warrany also covers all the electronics INSIDE the car, which most after market warranties will not (they are typically drivetrain only). If you have Nav-iDrive, something to think about.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Can someone provide link of emissions warranty 7/70 and which states are covered?


The CA warranty info is in the Maintenance & Warranty booklet.


----------



## smyles (Dec 14, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> The CA warranty info is in the Maintenance & Warranty booklet.


One thing I've noticed is the list of states covered by that warranty varies by model year; for example, Maryland is not included in MY10 but is for MY12. I wonder how it works in real life.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

snakes1021 said:


> I just bought mine. it says 5years 60k miles. platinum. warranty starts the day you purchase the warranty not the car. the price goes up based on milage on the car when you purchase the warranty, so the sooner you buy it the cheaper it will be. you have to pass a vehicle inspection to qualify for it.
> 
> ill get the brochure and post whats covered and what not.


I hope you bought from a reputable company. I personally will never buy an aftermarket extended warranty again as I was almost burned by the Warranty Gold debacle. Luckily I was paying for it over time with my credit card and was able to stop payments and only lost a few hundred bucks. Many lost thousands. I finally got my share of a class action lawsuit about 8 years later, I received $200. Many of the third party warranties are very difficult to deal with and make it difficult to submit claims. Some dealers will not honor them upfront. You have to pay for the repair and then hope you get reimbursed. Again, I wish you good luck. Personally, I would take my chances or if you are that concerned, sell or trade the car.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

smyles said:


> One thing I've noticed is the list of states covered by that warranty varies by model year; for example, Maryland is not included in MY10 but is for MY12. I wonder how it works in real life.


Maryland is cracking down on the warranty companies as are some other states. Each year they have to be approved and certified to sell in the state. This offers the consumer some protection but many of these companies are not reputable. Do your research and get some independent feedback. The feedback provided by the companies is not reliable. The BBB also has reams of complaints about many of them. I did buy one from AAA for a 740iL and almost broke even in terms of cost vs. the claims that were paid out. Many folks never recoup the cost of the warranty. Clearly, the companies selling them are not doing it other than to make money. Basically, I see them as a risky insurance policy that often never pays out. As you can tell, I am very negative but this is based on personal experience as well as second hand knowledge of my friends and relatives.


----------

